# Stuck On Htc Splash Screen When Flashing



## SKumar26 (Jun 30, 2011)

I'm trying to put MIUI on my girls phone... she put a custom splash screen on it awhile ago when she was on a bamf ROM I believe... ever since its been hit or miss and I can't seem to flash certain ROM's on here phone ... after I flash it it just sits on the Custom HTC splash screen(the one that says rooted across it). I've done multiple wipes and I still can't get it work... any ideas on how to fix this?


----------



## calebh (Jul 1, 2011)

My guess would be make sure your recovery is up to date. You on cwm? Also this is the wrong section


----------



## dickenam (Jun 14, 2011)

Yup, wrong section. Moved to General.


----------



## jk78734 (Nov 10, 2011)

I am having problems with this as well, installs either abort, or complete way too fast, which is odd. Then I reboot and Im stuck with the splash screen, not even a boot loop, its just stuck there lagging. Ive left it for over 30 minutes to be sure before I rebooted it via ADB, just updated the recovery via Rom Manager app, and still am having the same problems trying to flash the newer ROMs. Is my SD card borked or is this some weird issue that is unknown, either way, it sucks not being able to flash the nightlys. Someone help us!


----------



## kidhudi (Nov 7, 2011)

i also had this problem once a while ago it was a fried sd card for me. once replaced i never had the problem again. good luck with this


----------

